# Need info on rifles



## codfish (Mar 22, 2006)

Can someone tell me what the performance of these rifles are like and which would be the best to purchase.

*Remington Model 700 Mountain DM
Remington Model 710
Remington Model 700 CDL DM*


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

the mounatain DM and CDL DM will perform almost identical because the only difference between the 2 guns is how much they wiegh. the 710 is a piece of junk and i would advise to stay away from it. to decide between the other 2 u might want to consider what/where you will be using it for. if you wont be carrying it a ton like in the mounains and your getting a big calibur like a 300 I would go w/ the CDL but if your going to carry it a bunch go for the mountain.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

codfish,

I have a Rem. 700 Mtn. rifle with a DM in 25-06. I absolutly love it!! It is one of my favorite rifles. Its nice and light, fairly accurate, and a joy to shoot. I highly recommend that rifle.

I dont own or have I ever shot a CDL. I believe they are relatively new. I think they came out last year.....I cant see much difference between them and the BDL other than the CDL has a black forestock. I'm sure there are other differences but dont know them offhand. Maybe somebody else does. If they are anything like the BDL....you cant go wrong with it either.

The 710.....just stay away from it. Unless you can not afford either of the other two. If your on a budget...it will do. I have heard both good and bad things about the rifle. I personally have not shot one. I dont think I would buy one though unless it was my only option. IMO....good luck.... :beer:


----------



## .17remman (Dec 7, 2004)

codfish,

I would stay away from the Remington 710. It has a horrible reputation for being unreliable in the field. Some of the parts are even plastic, like the detachable box magazine.

If you are looking for a good bolt action weapon in most standard calibers, I would recommend a Weatherby Vanguard. You can pick them up almost anywhere, even Walmart, and they come with the same guarantee that the expensive Mark V Weatherby's do.

Even better, for an extra $120, you can buy a Sub-MOA version of the Vanguard, which is guaranteed to shoot under a minute-of-angle at 100 yards.

Another good rifle that I would recommend are the Ruger's. Sure, the trigger is rough, but a competent gunsmith can take care of that in about 30 minutes, and I have not had a Ruger yet that was not functionally sound or did not shoot well.

These are just some of the other options. If you are going to stick with Remington, get a 700. Very good rifle, just a little more expensive.

Good luck


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Yeah, what .17remman said. I tend to stay away from Remingtons altogether, for a wide variety of reasons. Savage makes a solid gun for about $600. If I had to use a Remington, I'd go with the 700, if only for the wide variety of aftermarket parts available, so I could make it suck less on my own. Not that I'm saying Rems suck...I just find that they suck for what I want my rifles to do.


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

Although I myself am also not a remington man, they do make decend rifles, (if they didn't why would everyone use there action in custom guns). Triggers are easily adjustable, and they have a very smooth action. With they have a mauser style claw extracter though. The 700 mountaina and CDL would both be good choices. I dont like that remington does not have an accuracy guarantee yet though.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

That is something. The main reason I stay away from them is the fact that, well, they make hunting rifles. Yeah, I know that lots of people use their actions in custom guns, but a custom gun is an entirely different beast than a stocker. Savage, on the other hand, makes a nice line of law enforcement rifles, which offer a cheap stock that I'm going to yank off anyway, combined with Accutrigger and a decent gun everywhere else.

Oh, and did you see the new CZ long range rifle? With the accuracy guarantee of something like sub-MOA at 600 yards? Only downside is, the accuracy guarantee only comes when you get the rifle/scope combo, and when they introduce the thing, they're either going to package it with a Leupold scope (which means no one will be able to afford it) or a POS.


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

CZ makes nice rifles period. Hard to find a decent selection of them though in my area. A few places stock a few but not many. Could always have one special ordered. There set trigger is way cool.


----------

